
Dine Market Lays Off Staff - esgourmet
Dine Market, a food tech start up in NYC, has run out of money and laid off virtually all its employees. Support for existing customers continues for the time being. Glassdoor reviews show issues across the board, but inability to raise money and crazy burn rate seems to have done Dine Market in.
======
leostrat
Link?

